

Tell HN: Try Opera 10 Browser. - rokhayakebe

Tell HN: Try Opera 10 Browser.
======
stonemetal
Why? I tried opera 9 and I tried Opera 6 or 7 before that. It is solid
software that lacks any real hook that makes me want to use it tomorrow. If I
am going to waste time on it again it is going to have to do a little
convincing.

~~~
rgc
Have you try the mouse gestures?You can open,close,switch pages with simply
movements. Not to mention the notes facility, in which you can store and
retrieve part of a web page without save it all. And, with a simply click on
the notes if you want more information, come back to the page. Try it! For me,
apart from some little inconveniences, Opera !0 is an amazing tool. Cheers!

------
DanielStraight
Ask OP: Why?

~~~
rokhayakebe
I just gave it a try and was pleasantly surprise. I am still not sure why. It
seems fast and the UI is very simple.

~~~
jodrellblank
Bit like IE8, FireFox and Chrome, then?

